# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  17.2. osijek, besplatni pregled autosjedalica

## mamaja

u iduću subotu, 17.2. od 10-13 sati, na prakiralištu "merkatora" u osijeku održat ćemo besplatan pregled autosjedalica na kojem roditelji mogu dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje autosjedalica. 
molimo vas da na pregled ponesete upute proizvođača ako ih imate i da povedete vaše dijete. 

vidimo se

----------


## pužić

:D

----------


## ivaa

mamaja imap pm

----------


## mamaja

podižem   :Smile:

----------

